# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Vortioxetine

## Strugglingmum

I've just been started on Vortioxetine.  As it is fairly newish and not a first line antidepressant I have been finding it hard to gather much user experience. 
I'm on day 2 and so far haven't noticed any side effects which is amazing as I had so many with my last regime. I am always hopeful that this may be the one, so hopefully this time it will be.

----------


## Jaquaia

I've been on it about a year and a half now and had exactly the same problem

----------

Strugglingmum (01-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

It seems to have really helped you Jaq?

----------


## Jaquaia

It has enormously. I don't think I'd let them take me off it now.

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome.

----------


## Strugglingmum

I've been on this a week now. I haven't had any side effects other than feeling a bit more tired than usual but I feel I'm sleeping a bit better which is a plus. It's early days and I'm not feeling much lift in my mood but because my sleep is a bit better I'm able to think things thru a bit better. Staying hopeful.

----------

Suzi (06-11-19)

----------


## Angie

That sounds a really good start to taking them sweetie x

----------

Strugglingmum (07-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

I only started feeling an improvement at 15mgs

----------

Strugglingmum (07-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Hopeful is good!

----------

Strugglingmum (07-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Its a positive start, lovely, and Im proud of you for seeing that

----------

Strugglingmum (07-11-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

2.5 weeks now on vortioxetine. I'm really not feeling much of a lift in my mood. I do think my sleep has improved a bit although I'm just always tired. I guess its still early days.

----------


## Paula

It is still early days but I know how hard that is to deal with when youre feeling so crap. Just hold on, sweetie, were with you all the way  :(bear):

----------

Strugglingmum (15-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Keep talking to us love. It really does help...

----------

Strugglingmum (15-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

What dose are you on? It's the same as other meds and takes 4-6 weeks to start working and then you might benefit from a higher dose.

Keep going, you're doing brilliantly

----------

Strugglingmum (15-11-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Nearly 3.5 weeks. Still not much lift in my mood and I feel tired all the time even though I'm sleeping a bit better.Flat, tired and plodding...... and obviously whinging too.

----------


## Jaquaia

You're not whinging. It took me a while for it to start having an effect.

----------

Strugglingmum (21-11-19)

----------


## Paula

I know it seems like this is going on forever but (and Im sorry for repeating myself) its still not properly in your system yet. Its going to take a bit more time, I just wish I could take this bit away from you  :(bear):

----------

Strugglingmum (21-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Definitely not whinging.... Sweetheart I know it's tough, but it really is a case of hanging on in there and letting them get fully into your system....

----------

Strugglingmum (21-11-19)

----------

